# New Cannibal Corpse album coming (Plus Erik Rutan now an official member)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2021)

https://www.blabbermouth.net/news/c...lbum-officially-recruits-guitarist-erik-rutan


----------



## Ivars V (Feb 2, 2021)

It's been a long time since I've heard a kick-ass CC single. Gonna keep my eyes & ears open for the time album drops.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 2, 2021)

Cannibal is always solid. You can hear a few "Rutanisms" in the first single too.


EDIT: I guess the artwork is too NSFW to embed the Youtube player?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 2, 2021)

well sheeeyit, I might actually start listening to CC again. Rutan is a monstrous player and everything he touches is gold imo.


----------



## Kaura (Feb 2, 2021)

What ever happened to that guitarist who got jailed?


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 2, 2021)

Killer single and happy to see Erik on full time duties!


----------



## xzacx (Feb 2, 2021)

New song is pretty good if kinda long—the slower parts I especially liked. CC is one of the only bands I actually like when they slow down. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## fps (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank god a big band has stuck their head above the parapet and released something. Can’t wait for the album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 2, 2021)

Kaura said:


> What ever happened to that guitarist who got jailed?


Pat is still in prison afaik


----------



## xzacx (Feb 2, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pat is still in prison afaik



He was released a few days after he was initially arrested, in 2018. I've seen pictures of him out in public in the last year or so too. I'm not sure what his current legal status is, but he most definitely hasn't been locked up this whole time.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 2, 2021)

xzacx said:


> He was released a few days after he was initially arrested, in 2018. I've seen pictures of him out in public in the last year or so too. I'm not sure what his current legal status is, but he most definitely hasn't been locked up this whole time.


ah, I didn't know that. I haven't been keeping up with CC related news at all over the last few years except for when Pat had his breakdown/tried to burn his house down.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Feb 2, 2021)

With Rutan on board now it might be cool to explore some dual-vocals or at least backing vocals with him. His work in Hate Eternal has been nothing but stellar.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 2, 2021)

Aww.. I can't help but feel bad for Pat. I was seriously hoping he'd get himself together and get back to the band. I hope there's still a chance for that. I hope he's okay


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 2, 2021)

I liked it. I find myself mostly dismissive of a lot of CC stuff (aside skeletal domain, liked that album a lot) but ill check this one out.


----------



## akinari (Feb 2, 2021)

The Bleeding, Bloodthirst and Torture will probably always be my top 3 CC records, but this could be cool!


----------



## Vyn (Feb 2, 2021)

Hang on, Pat is out of CC? The fuck did that happen?


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 2, 2021)

Vyn said:


> Hang on, Pat is out of CC? The fuck did that happen?



I'm sure only the members in Cannibal could give you the honest answer but I assumed that they just had to move on from Pat. George Fisher even said, some time ago, that they wanted him to be healthy and do the band thing again but as you know, the band must go on and all that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2021)

Vyn said:


> Hang on, Pat is out of CC? The fuck did that happen?


https://www.tampabay.com/news/publi...n-tampa-on-burglary-assault-charges-20181211/

I'm not sure what happened for him to not return to the band. Corpsegrinder said they wanted him back, but I'm guessing some legal and/or personal things are still happening


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm sure he's still dealing with legal issues. Not to mention he's got a LOT of therapy to get through. I'm sure he's not in the legal or mental condition to handle being in a professional band right now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm sure he's still dealing with legal issues. Not to mention he's got a LOT of therapy to get through. I'm sure he's not in the legal or mental condition to handle being in a professional band right now



Yeah the therapy/counseling is what I was thinking when I said personal issues. Given the stuff that happened that night, there's no way the dude was giving the mental clear afterwards.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 2, 2021)

Welp, went ahead and pre-ordered the splatter vinyl with the alternate uncensored cover, and a shirt.

That breakdown halfway through the new song. Ho-lee shit.


----------



## gunch (Feb 2, 2021)

10 seconds or less which are the best corpsegrinder CC albums


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 2, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the therapy/counseling is what I was thinking when I said personal issues. Given the stuff that happened that night, there's no way the dude was giving the mental clear afterwards.



It seems like he has schizophrenia. Perhaps it had been going untreated and that incident was when it came to a head. 

It's gonna take meds and therapy and him adjusting to said meds or figuring out what meds work best. It's a process. So being in a full time professional band probably isn't something he can do right now. I hope he gets it under control and gets back to music.

I love that Erik is in the band and all but, I want Pat back.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 2, 2021)

gunch said:


> 10 seconds or less which are the best corpsegrinder CC albums


All of them. You're welcome


----------



## KailM (Feb 2, 2021)

gunch said:


> 10 seconds or less which are the best corpsegrinder CC albums



KILL.


----------



## MFB (Feb 2, 2021)

KailM said:


> KILL.



YUP!

Edit: just kidding, I always mix up KILL with Evisceration Plague. Now THAT album is the GOAT for Corpsegrinder CC.


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 2, 2021)

xzacx said:


> He was released a few days after he was initially arrested, in 2018. I've seen pictures of him out in public in the last year or so too. I'm not sure what his current legal status is, but he most definitely hasn't been locked up this whole time.


Yeah, it doesn't look like he ever got sent to prison. No record of him on the department of corrections inmate search (covers released felons as well). His Hillsborough county court records are a quick search away. He's had a lot of court dates since his incident in 2018. Last hearing is listed as confidential from June...back in March the header was "ORDER GRANTING MOTION TO TRANSFER FIREARMS AND AMMUNITION"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 3, 2021)

Unfortunately, I don't think we're going to see much of Pat moving forward. 

They were able to raise $15k or $20k for him through crowd funding/donations, but the dude is having to start over completely at 55, which isn't easy.

A buddy of mine had a house fire maybe 15 years ago, and even with insurance and a steady job it took him the better part of a decade to get back on track.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 3, 2021)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think we're going to see much of Pat moving forward.
> 
> They were able to raise $15k or $20k for him through crowd funding/donations, but the dude is having to start over completely at 55, which isn't easy.
> 
> A buddy of mine had a house fire maybe 15 years ago, and even with insurance and a steady job it took him the better part of a decade to get back on track.


Poor baby. I feel so sorry for him.


----------



## Sammy J (Feb 3, 2021)

Bloodthirst probably the most underrated CC album IMO. It’s a monster. 

I also preordered the LP with the alternate cover. My kid is gonna have some questions when he grows up lol


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Feb 3, 2021)

Super bummed about Pat not coming back. That dude was always one of my favorite guitarists. Stocked about Rutan joining and a new album. New song is pretty cool.


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 3, 2021)

Man, imagine if we got both Pat and Erik on an album together though. That would be pretty nuts.


----------



## akinari (Feb 3, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> Man, imagine if we got both Pat and Erik on an album together though. That would be pretty nuts.



Imagine Erik and Shaune Kelley from Dim Mak on an album together


----------



## manu80 (Feb 3, 2021)

anyone know where Doug Cerrito is ? I remeber him playing on HE's first album but then ????


----------



## akinari (Feb 3, 2021)

manu80 said:


> anyone know where Doug Cerrito is ? I remeber him playing on HE's first album but then ????



Doug's an engineer, and I think he owns his own business now. He was giving guitar lessons a buncha years ago.


----------



## slan (Feb 3, 2021)

Yep, this rips. Love the breakdown.


----------



## Bdtunn (Feb 3, 2021)

Maybe bc rich will now be inclined to give Erik a pro model and us an old school iron bird


----------



## Kwert (Feb 3, 2021)

Corpse has always had the mentality that the band is bigger than any one member. While I'm sad to see Pat go, it makes sense for them and I can't think of a better fit than Erik Rutan. I hope Pat continues to get the help he needs - a mental break like the one he had is not trivial. 

The new single is fucking killer and the production is as awesome as ever. I'm sure Erik will have some great things to contribute to their writing to fill the monstrous void that Pat leaves.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 3, 2021)

akinari said:


> Imagine Erik and Shaune Kelley from Dim Mak on an album together


didn't shaune used to be in Hate Eternal?


----------



## philkilla (Feb 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> well sheeeyit, I might actually start listening to CC again. Rutan is a monstrous player and everything he touches is gold imo.



Indeed. Pat is one of a kind, but its hard to go wrong with Erik.


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> didn't shaune used to be in Hate Eternal?



Conquering the Throne had Doug Cerrito, then King of all Kings had Shaune Kelly


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 3, 2021)

Erik is the greatest death metal guitarist of all time in my opinion so this is a boon for Corpse in a way, but sad for Pat. As said, I don't think being in a band would do him any favours. The new track is sick and Rutan absolutely rips on it.


----------



## akinari (Feb 3, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> didn't shaune used to be in Hate Eternal?


Yeah, he played on Fury & Flames. I was talking more about a Ripping Corpse reunion, but that'll never, ever happen.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 3, 2021)

BC Rich is finally acknowledging Erik on their social media. Maybe they'll stop fucking around and give him a full endorsement and signature model


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 3, 2021)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> BC Rich is finally acknowledging Erik on their social media. Maybe they'll stop fucking around and give him a full endorsement and signature model



At this point, I'll take anything to get more Ironbirds on the market. Tired of seeing beat to shit Bronzes listed for almost $1,000.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> At this point, I'll take anything to get more Ironbirds on the market. Tired of seeing beat to shit Bronzes listed for almost $1,000.



They actually just released a new Ironbird.

https://chondroguitars.com/bc-rich-ironbird-prophecy-mk2-gloss-black/


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 3, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They actually just released a new Ironbird.
> 
> https://chondroguitars.com/bc-rich-ironbird-prophecy-mk2-gloss-black/



I've seen those before, not that in to them honestly. Hopefully a potential Rutan sig would have the traditional BC Rich neck.


----------



## Opion (Feb 3, 2021)

How come I heard no mention of Erik Rutan whenever this song dropped? OH HELL YEAH.

I was really sad to see the news about Pat when it all come out a year or so ago...really hope that he gets the help that he needs, but man, this is some great news. I am super excited to see where the go from here. Like someone mentioned earlier - seeing some dual Rutan/Corpsegrinder vocals would be absolutely mental, though I doubt that would happen. 

The new song is really good, I haven't followed CC in recent years (and most modern DM in general really) but Cannibal has always been one of my favorite death metal acts growing up, so I'm going to be checking out the new record when it drops for sure.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 3, 2021)

Everyone's saying dual vocals wouldn't happen like it hasn't happened before. Erik's got vocals on a CC song with Corpsegrinder.

Hopefully it happens more often


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 3, 2021)

Opion said:


> How come I heard no mention of Erik Rutan whenever this song dropped? OH HELL YEAH.
> 
> I was really sad to see the news about Pat when it all come out a year or so ago...really hope that he gets the help that he needs, but man, this is some great news. I am super excited to see where the go from here. Like someone mentioned earlier - seeing some dual Rutan/Corpsegrinder vocals would be absolutely mental, though I doubt that would happen.
> 
> The new song is really good, I haven't followed CC in recent years (and most modern DM in general really) but Cannibal has always been one of my favorite death metal acts growing up, so I'm going to be checking out the new record when it drops for sure.


He was playing live with them, but when this song dropped I think they announced Erik at the same time.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 5, 2021)

Hate Eternal and Cannibal Corpse are my two favorite death metal bands. This is awesome.


----------



## ECGuitars (Feb 6, 2021)

Love the song, but confused at some of the mix choices, namely almost the entire lack of a kick drum


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 7, 2021)

ECGuitars said:


> Love the song, but confused at some of the mix choices, namely almost the entire lack of a kick drum


Didn't really notice until you said something. Then again I'm listening on studio monitors.

It's there but it is kinda buried in the mix


----------



## p88 (Feb 9, 2021)

ECGuitars said:


> Love the song, but confused at some of the mix choices, namely almost the entire lack of a kick drum



Yea, I noticed that too. I'm wondering whether the kick drums will be bumped up a bit in the final release mix, or whether that's just what they were going for...

As much as I love Erik Rutan's stuff and the albums he produced for CC, the sound they had on A Skeletal Domain was their best in recent years (imo of course) - the drums sound killer and everything just sounds so clear and articulate.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Karg (Feb 25, 2021)

ECGuitars said:


> Love the song, but confused at some of the mix choices, namely almost the entire lack of a kick drum


Yeah, There is a serious lack of low end on the song. I really like the new song, but when I listened to other metal bands afterward, you can really tell.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 24, 2021)

Hell yes.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Mar 24, 2021)

Sound killer and looking forward to the whole album.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 2, 2021)

Super stoked for this album. Rutan is a damn beast


----------



## slan (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 7, 2021)

Rutan looks like he’s been in the gym a few times. He’s got some big arms.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 8, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> Rutan looks like he’s been in the gym a few times. He’s got some big arms.


I think playing Cannibal Corpse riffs all day _*is *_the gym.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 8, 2021)

Erik is just a big dude. That play through, I love his tone. Crushing!!!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Apr 8, 2021)

he still looks like the lady from the westboro Baptist church


----------



## mongey (Apr 8, 2021)

slan said:


>




that was pretty cool. not a band I'm really into or listen to but they are way more interesting to me instrumental.

the whole gore, buntal thing isn't my bag , but the playing chops are great


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Apr 8, 2021)

mongey said:


> that was pretty cool. not a band I'm really into or listen to but they are way more interesting to me instrumental.
> 
> the whole gore, buntal thing isn't my bag , but the playing chops are great


just dont read the lyrics


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> Rutan looks like he’s been in the gym a few times. He’s got some big arms.





Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Erik is just a big dude. That play through, I love his tone. Crushing!!!


I think he does some lifting in the offtime. I remember him doing some dumbbell lifting in one of the Torture studio videos.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 9, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> Rutan looks like he’s been in the gym a few times. He’s got some big arms.



Eric Hoffman would like a word with you.







Just messing with ya. LOL.


----------



## Mprinsje (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone listened to the full record yet? I've never been the biggest CC fan but I'm very impressed, I really like it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Apr 16, 2021)

I was blasting it earlier. I LOVE IT.


----------



## ArtDecade (Apr 16, 2021)

Rutan is from the Tri-State area and a big Eagles fan. He looks like he could play safety. And, the Eagles can use all the help they can get. Maybe CC can play the anthem sometime at a home game!


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm 3/4s of the way through the album, it's great. I haven't listened to CC for some time, I think the last I had from them was Evisceration Plague, but it seems like they haven't strayed from their sound while still finding new melodies.

I was talking with a coworker of mine, it's crazy to me how many would say Cannibal Corpse didn't really hit their peak until George joined. Musically the early albums are cool and there's some flashy licks, but overall the production is pretty shite and Barnes' singer is garbage.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 16, 2021)

MFB said:


> I'm 3/4s of the way through the album, it's great. I haven't listened to CC for some time, I think the last I had from them was Evisceration Plague, but it seems like they haven't strayed from their sound while still finding new melodies.
> 
> I was talking with a coworker of mine, it's crazy to me how many would say Cannibal Corpse didn't really hit their peak until George joined. Musically the early albums are cool and there's some flashy licks, but overall the production is pretty shite and Barnes' singer is garbage.


I like Barnes’ style, granted he sucks now. But old CC is still good. The new album crushed though! It might be my favorite so far. But those old records are classics for a reason.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 16, 2021)

MFB said:


> I'm 3/4s of the way through the album, it's great. I haven't listened to CC for some time, I think the last I had from them was Evisceration Plague, but it seems like they haven't strayed from their sound while still finding new melodies.
> 
> I was talking with a coworker of mine, it's crazy to me how many would say Cannibal Corpse didn't really hit their peak until George joined. Musically the early albums are cool and there's some flashy licks, but overall the production is pretty shite and Barnes' singer is garbage.


i don't like georges screamo type of vocals, never cared for them after barnes left. old cc are classics. the bleeding can never be replicated.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 16, 2021)

I made it halfway through on the way to work this morning. Musically it's great, and what I would expect from CC. Rutan's lead work is stellar in the few I heard. 

Production wise it really shines. Listening to it side by side with Red Before Black, it really stands out.


----------



## Bdtunn (Apr 16, 2021)

Man is this one ever good! I loved red before black but I like the “slower” chugging on this one


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 16, 2021)

George is the best singer CC could have. He really shines on the latest records. New one is great, as expected given how consistent they are.


----------



## slan (Apr 16, 2021)

Listened to the whole record three or four times while working today. I can't find a thing to dislike about it. Riffs are killer, songs are well written, production is great. This is the most I've enjoyed a CC record since Torture.


----------



## Sammy J (Apr 17, 2021)

Condemnation Contagion is an absolute banger. Album is their best since ‘Kill’.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 17, 2021)

Viginez said:


> i don't like georges screamo type of vocals, never cared for them after barnes left. old cc are classics. the bleeding can never be replicated.


I can't even comprehend this.

It's like saying Aretha Franklin is no match for Britney Spears


----------



## KailM (Apr 17, 2021)

The kings of death metal have returned. \m/


----------



## manu80 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hell of an album. Wow....
Artwork is a bit simplistic but the sound is great


----------



## Kwert (Apr 17, 2021)

After giving this a listen I’m convinced that Erik’s fingerprints are all over the writing here.


----------



## NoodleFace (Apr 17, 2021)

manu80 said:


> Hell of an album. Wow....
> Artwork is a bit simplistic but the sound is great


Even the uncensored artwork? For me this artwork is a bit extreme lol


Love the album. Rutan fits in well enough that I couldn't really hear much difference except the obvious Hate Eternal influence.


----------



## KailM (Apr 18, 2021)

NoodleFace said:


> Even the uncensored artwork? For me this artwork is a bit extreme lol



I actually prefer the censored cover to the uncensored version. The ghoulish lady by herself is gnarly enough and in the censored version it comes across as just childish/something that one of my students would draw.

Generally, CC album covers are hit or miss for me. I believe it’s been the same artist since the beginning. At least half the time, they come across as childish IMO, but a few of them worked. Red Before Black was terrible; just didn’t serve the album.

Tomb of the Mutilated worked.
Torture worked.
The Wretched Spawn worked.

Gore Obsessed looked ridiculous, and so on.

The riffs are why I keep coming back though.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 19, 2021)

Yeah, I only really love CC for the music. I got a t-shirt with my preorder, but I don't imagine wearing it for anything other than working out. As much as I love death metal, I don't really get into gore. Most of the band shirts I have are either just logos or from the sci-fi/fantasy end of the spectrum.

They put out a new video. Song is great. Video is about as bloody as you would expect from CC.


----------



## michael_bolton (Apr 19, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> Yeah, I only really love CC for the music. I got a t-shirt with my preorder, but I don't imagine wearing it for anything other than working out. As much as I love death metal, I don't really get into gore. Most of the band shirts I have are either just logos or from the sci-fi/fantasy end of the spectrum.
> 
> They put out a new video. Song is great. Video is about as bloody as you would expect from CC.



that tune fn slays. gore-wise - as far as I'm concerned it's so over the top and cartoonish to me it's basically comedy along the lines of the "Ash vs Evil Dead" series.


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 20, 2021)

The album is great, cc doing what cc does but better. 

On a side note, I feel I am in the minority here in when I say I liked skeletal domain- the first album of theirs i really got into. Anyone like this one?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 20, 2021)

BusinessMan said:


> The album is great, cc doing what cc does but better.
> 
> On a side note, I feel I am in the minority here in when I say I liked skeletal domain- the first album of theirs i really got into. Anyone like this one?



Kill or become is way catchier than it has any right to be. 

*fire up the chain saw*
doo dee doo dee doo
*hack all their heads off*
etc


----------



## p0ke (Apr 22, 2021)

KailM said:


> I actually prefer the censored cover to the uncensored version. The ghoulish lady by herself is gnarly enough and in the censored version it comes across as just childish/something that one of my students would draw.



Agreed. I actually think the censored version looks pretty cool, whereas the uncensored one looks like something a teenager doodled next to their math homework  

I'd been listening to the album, and for some reason Spotify with my profile on it was on on our Android TV when me and my wife were gonna start watching TV the other night. She looked at the cover and said something like "yuck, what a disgusting looking cover". All I could say was "you should see the uncensored version"


----------



## KailM (Apr 22, 2021)

p0ke said:


> She looked at the cover and said something like "yuck, what a disgusting looking cover". All I could say was "you should see the uncensored version"



I lol'd. I've had similar conversations with my wife. We use our old phones as iPods for our daughters to play story readalouds to help them go to sleep. When my wife used my iTunes account to host the Disney princess stories and kid music, she noted the difference in album covers between those and the music I have on my account. "You've got some weird shit on your iPod, don't you?"


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 22, 2021)

slan said:


>




Man, it's been a long time since someone has made a BC Rich sound that good. Crazy tight playing. Also, haven't liked a CC song in years. This slays.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2021)

works0fheart said:


> Crazy tight playing.



+1. I still can't believe how fast he can play with the string gauges he uses and how high the action is on his Ironbird. I know a lot of guitar players, especially with ultra low tunings, can play really well with really thick strings and high actions but it still confounds me.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 22, 2021)

gunshow86de said:


> They put out a new video. Song is great. Video is about as bloody as you would expect from CC.



If you guys read the video credits, one of the additional crew members name is Kirk Patrick O'Brien. I actually thought that was Pat their former guitarist. But upon further research, Pat's (ex-guitarist) middle initial is Q. so there goes that.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm tempted to say this is my favorite CC album. I need to listen to this and Tomb of the Mutilated back to back to decide. But holy crap this album rules.


----------



## KailM (Apr 22, 2021)

Ralyks said:


> I'm tempted to say this is my favorite CC album. I need to listen to this and Tomb of the Mutilated back to back to decide. But holy crap this album rules.



It’s way up there in their top 3 IMO. Kill is my favorite, but the more I listen to this, the more it’s pushing into that territory.

It’s unbelievable that they are crushing it this hard 30 years into their career...

I dare say this might have climbed to AOTY status.


----------



## cyb (Apr 23, 2021)

I haven't listened to CC in several years until now, but this new album is amazing! I've been playing it on repeat in my car and at work the past week.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 23, 2021)

listened to this new records probably 5 times or more the song "Bound and Burned" sounds like parts of it were written by James Murphy!

Anyhow, I'm really digging this record and when I saw them live with Rutan on tour with Morbid Angel it was outfuckinstanding!


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 25, 2021)

I was hoping to hold off buying the album until I got my tax return, but it's selling out everywhere! Ended up pulling the trigger, don't wanna wait until it's completely sold out and Discogs suddenly decides it's worth $100.


----------



## aesthyrian (Apr 25, 2021)

It's Cannibal Corpse riffing with Rutan leads and harmonies. So, it's basically perfect.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 28, 2021)

zappatton2 said:


> I was hoping to hold off buying the album until I got my tax return, but it's selling out everywhere! Ended up pulling the trigger, don't wanna wait until it's completely sold out and Discogs suddenly decides it's worth $100.



Were you trying to get the uncensored (monster mom ripping up babies) version in C.D. format?

I cannot believe that Metal Blade Records are no longer making the uncensored cover version C.D. I emailed them and asked if they were going to make more and they told me that they have no plans for the moment. WTF!!! When in time have Metal Blade Records ever have a issue of making uncensored Cannibal C.D.s? So out of curiousity, I looked on Discogs and saw that they have one (uncensored C.D. version) for $194! I ordered a uncensored version C.D. from this company called Kings Road merch and my order went through but I have a feeling I'm not gonna get the C.D.


----------



## zappatton2 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> Were you trying to get the uncensored (monster mom ripping up babies) version in C.D. format?
> 
> I cannot believe that Metal Blade Records are no longer making the uncensored cover version C.D. I emailed them and asked if they were going to make more and they told me that they have no plans for the moment. WTF!!! When in time have Metal Blade Records ever have a issue of making uncensored Cannibal C.D.s? So out of curiousity, I looked on Discogs and saw that they have one (uncensored C.D. version) for $194! I ordered a uncensored version C.D. from this company called Kings Road merch and my order went through but I have a feeling I'm not gonna get the C.D.


Yeah, I just went with the "censored" vinyl version, even though it seems more "alternate cover" to me. But both the explicit vinyl and explicit CD sold out pretty much instantly. Ah well, maybe if they release a cassette version of the explicit cover, I'll spring for it just to have, provided it's super-cheap.


----------



## Sammy J (Apr 28, 2021)

Looks like I made a good call by preordering the uncensored LP. Some wild prices on Discogs.


----------



## zappatton2 (May 3, 2021)

Man, I ordered the new album direct from Cannibal Corpse's website over a week ago, but the order status hasn't budged beyond just ordered. I'm wondering how long I should wait before I start making guttural, cookie-monster noises of impatience? I really wanna be crankin' this right now. It's 6:43am here, so basically, the ideal time for death metal.


----------



## Rosal76 (May 3, 2021)

zappatton2 said:


> Man, I ordered the new album direct from Cannibal Corpse's website over a week ago, but the order status hasn't budged beyond just ordered.



I pre-ordered the C.D./uncensored version from a company called Kings Road Merch on April 13 and they now just said on the Order update page that the C.D. shipped. They don't have a tracking number yet, so I assume the C.D. is still in California. Kings Road Merch posted a statement that they were going to have shipment delays because the Covid19 thing, so. As late as I'm getting the album, I'm kinda glad it being late than not getting the uncensored version at all. I thought they were gonna send me a email saying, "hey, we got your order but unfortunately, we ran out of the uncensored version but if you want the censored version, we get can send you that, instead". I would have been, "man, I'm gonna have to Hammer smash face these people". LOL.  But hopefully, we'll both get our merch this month.


----------



## zappatton2 (May 3, 2021)

Rosal76 said:


> I pre-ordered the C.D./uncensored version from a company called Kings Road Merch on April 13 and they now just said on the Order update page that the C.D. shipped. They don't have a tracking number yet, so I assume the C.D. is still in California. Kings Road Merch posted a statement that they were going to have shipment delays because the Covid19 thing, so. As late as I'm getting the album, I'm kinda glad it being late than not getting the uncensored version at all. I thought they were gonna send me a email saying, "hey, we got your order but unfortunately, we ran out of the uncensored version but if you want the censored version, we get can send you that, instead". I would have been, "man, I'm gonna have to Hammer smash face these people". LOL.  But hopefully, we'll both get our merch this month.


Thanks, I'm glad to hear there was some follow-up on the matter as that's who I went through as well. I might just pull the trigger at Amazon, I noticed they got restock, and I can always gift one of them to a friend whose birthday is coming up. Two birds, one stone, as they say.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2021)

Yeah Kings Road Merch is SLOW as fuck. They'll deliver, but they won't be quick about it. Last time I complained (politely) they were very apologetic and threw in some goodies. They seemed to be hammered (smashed face) by the pandemic and the associated lock downs.


----------



## zappatton2 (May 4, 2021)

I'm sure many of their usual shipping procedures and infrastructure have faced Evisceration from this Plague.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 4, 2022)

Starting off the new year with a huge announcement! I had the honor and pleasure of working with the Cannibal Corpse guys on this, I'm so excited for it to be finally announced. This is also my first official bass transcription.


----------



## DestroyMankind (Jan 4, 2022)

So I snagged a copy of violence unimagined with the "uncensored" artwork when it first went up. And I also snagged a copy of the "censored" version for my local record store for a friend. The only difference between the two was the "uncensored" version had the violent artwork on a cardboard slipcover over the normal "censored" version. So anyone thinking there was a big difference, there really wasn't. They should've released it the way they did torture IMO. Have the censored version on the slipcover and have the violent artwork on the cover.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 4, 2022)

DestroyMankind said:


> So I snagged a copy of violence unimagined with the "uncensored" artwork when it first went up. And I also snagged a copy of the "censored" version for my local record store for a friend. The only difference between the two was the "uncensored" version had the violent artwork on a cardboard slipcover over the normal "censored" version. So anyone thinking there was a big difference, there really wasn't. They should've released it the way they did torture IMO. Have the censored version on the slipcover and have the violent artwork on the cover.


...who actually prefers the censored CC album version? Yeah I know they make them to get them in stores but, if you're a fan of CC then you'd want the album as it's intended.

I'd be interested in meeting someone who thinks that a Cannibal album cover is too much for them but the music is great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2022)

STRHelvete said:


> ...who actually prefers the censored CC album version? Yeah I know they make them to get them in stores but, if you're a fan of CC then you'd want the album as it's intended.
> 
> I'd be interested in meeting someone who thinks that a Cannibal album cover is too much for them but the music is great.



It's all politics.

It has everything to do with an arrangement labels and distributors worked out with retailers in the wake of the old PMRC proceedings. The labels and distributors will sanitize their offerings so retailers can claim deference to conservative parents. It's all bullshit to placate certain people.


----------



## STRHelvete (Jan 4, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all politics.
> 
> It has everything to do with an arrangement labels and distributors worked out with retailers in the wake of the old PMRC proceedings. The labels and distributors will sanitize their offerings so retailers can claim deference to conservative parents. It's all bullshit to placate certain people.


Oh yeah I definitely get that. I've had to deal with a bit of that in my own releases and stuff.

But the wild thought just hit me when reading his comment that somewhere, someone out there actually might prefer the censored one. I'd love to hear their reason. There's lots of weird people out there. There HAS to be one.


----------



## NoodleFace (Jan 4, 2022)

Tipper Gore for one


----------



## KailM (Jan 5, 2022)

I prefer the censored cover. Not because the uncensored cover offends me or anything, I just think the uncensored artwork was poorly executed and a bit cartoonish. The censored cover with just the demon woman doesn't give off that same vibe to me. CC's album covers are hit or miss for me. I believe it's the same artist on all of them, correct? Some are great, and convey the dark/grim/brutal vibe, while others come off as, again, cartoonish to me. I thought Red Before Black had a lame cover, but Torture was spot-on. Horses of courses.


----------



## p0ke (Jan 5, 2022)

KailM said:


> I prefer the censored cover. Not because the uncensored cover offends me or anything, I just think the uncensored artwork was poorly executed and a bit cartoonish.



Agreed. The uncensored version looks like a quick doodle vs. the censored one which has much more detail in it.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 5, 2022)

Evan89 said:


> Starting off the new year with a huge announcement! I had the honor and pleasure of working with the Cannibal Corpse guys on this, I'm so excited for it to be finally announced. This is also my first official bass transcription.
> View attachment 101686



Awesome man. Question: what tuning(s) are they playing in?


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Awesome man. Question: what tuning(s) are they playing in?


2:05 of this video shows the CC tunings. Rob and Erik (and Pat before him) use _slightly _different tunings. Check the pinned comment for string gauges etc.


----------



## Gabriel 1313 (Jan 5, 2022)

Ralyks said:


> Awesome man. Question: what tuning(s) are they playing in?



Ola England on his yutube channel had nothing but praise for CC. I will be listening soon!


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 7, 2022)

Okay so just listened through this album for the first time, and man, while its death metal, I'm hearing a TON of hardcore/punk/80's thrash crossover in this album, and I'm DIGGGGGGING it. I miss that sound.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Okay so just listened through this album for the first time, and man, while its death metal, I'm hearing a TON of hardcore/punk/80's thrash crossover in this album, and I'm DIGGGGGGING it. I miss that sound.



+1. I also love the thrash influences. The fact that Rob Barrett used to be in Solstice and Tirant sin and how Erik Rutan was in Ripping corpse who also had a lot of thrash influences may have also helped. But yeah, Cannibal's thrash style riffs, both old and new, are my favorites.


----------



## Evan89 (Jan 20, 2022)

The Violence Unimagined tab book is available now! Big thanks to Erik, Rob, and Alex for working with me to ensure that everything is accurate. Hope you guys enjoy learning the tunes!

https://www.sheethappenspublishing....agined-complete-guitar-and-bass-transcription


----------



## MetalheadMC (Mar 23, 2022)

Anyone catch them on tour this go around? Waiting to see them tonight. Setlist looks like it's from all the albums, and only one from Violence Unimagined.


----------



## Evan89 (Mar 23, 2022)

MetalheadMC said:


> Anyone catch them on tour this go around? Waiting to see them tonight. Setlist looks like it's from all the albums, and only one from Violence Unimagined.


I saw them in Reading and they played three songs from Violence Unimagined: Inhumane Harvest, Necrogenic Resurrection, and Condemnation Contagion.


----------

